
Introduce Time Namespace (2019) - luu
https://lore.kernel.org/linux-api/20191112012724.250792-1-dima@arista.com/
======
infogulch
It looks like there are 8 different namespaces now [1]: filesystem root,
network, device mounts, IPC, process id, (now) time, users, and hostname.

What other kinds of namespaces are people thinking about?

[1]: [http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/namespaces.7.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/namespaces.7.html)

~~~
theamk
I want a coredump_pattern namespace (or even better, sysctl namespace).

Having a single, global handle gives me so many problems!

~~~
chupasaurus
+1 for sysctl namespaces, but I think it would be a bigger problem to solve
than all other namespaces combined.

------
musicale
Clock/time namespaces are something we've needed for years - is this actually
integrated into the current kernel?

~~~
simcop2387
5.6 and newer, yes.

~~~
musicale
Looking more closely at it, this only seems to implement clock offsets rather
than changing the length of a second. Changing the actual rate of system time
progress would be helpful for a number of things including finding time-based
synchronization errors.

------
maximilianroos
How does Google Live Migration [1] work without this?

[1]: [https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/instances/live-
migrati...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/instances/live-migration)

~~~
AaronFriel
Live migration of virtual machines is kernel independent. The guest VM can be
running a unikernel, BSD, Windows, etc. The interface the guest uses to sync
or retrieve time depends on whether the guest reads the virtualized hardware
clock (goes by many names) or a paravirtualized API is used (such as kvm-
clock).

